# 3 days late with negative test?



## HuntressMother (Jun 4, 2009)

My cycle is normally 30-31 days long- long, i know, but not unheard of. I normally ovulate about 14-15 days after the first day of my period. I should also add that I normally bleed for somewhere inbetween 3-7 days. Im very good at detecting when I am ovulating-my body gives me hints: very slight cramping, increased sex drive, sometimes a tiny amount of pinkish discharge when I wipe and also, not to give TMI, but I also can tell by my scent.

Well on the 3rd of this month, ( i was still on my period, but only bleeding a small amount) DH and I had a condom accident..yep, it broke. Now, Im 3 days late with quite a few pregnancy symptoms ( that are confusing because theyre alot like period symptoms) such as : slightly sore/senstive nipples ( i also think that they look a tad darker than normal-but it could be in my head ), very bloated, peeing alot, strong mood swings and a bit tired and very slight cramping ever now and again along with watery white discharge(pretty good amounts). Though these are all pregnancy symptoms, they arent as 'strong' as i remember them being with my other 2 babies. But theyre there.

Today, i bought a test and took it: it was negative. Which is what were hoping for considering DH has no job and I have some very serious anxiety issues right now. I thought that getting a negative would make me feel better- but my period has never been this late before..so im still very worried.

DH went out and bought another test that I will take first thing in the morning with FMU, just to recheck.

I know that its very unlikley that im pregnant considering this happened while I was on my period AND I remember feeling as if I was ovulating on the 14th day, as usual- not to mention I had pinkish ovulation discharge this month as well ( too soon to be implantiation bleeding). Also, after ' the accident' i douched with a mixture of hydogenperoxide and water in an attempt to rise everything out of there and kill what I could. Im sure that my douching with this mixture has nothing to do with my being late because I have done it before, Turns out its a great natural cure for yeast infections. Anywho- i have done this many times before and its never interfered with my cycle.

Also, I dont have any infections of any kind at the moment and havent had any recently- so that couldnt be a suspect.

DH thinks is stress. I have serious anxiety issues and just began taking xanex this month for this. I was told that it couldnt be the medication interefering with my cycle either. So perhaps it IS stress. This month was very stressful for me...and now im stressing out even more about this!

WDYT? Would you trust the test and wait for Aunt Flow? Would you test again in the morning? Do you think it could be the anxiety or perhaps the medication?

Please, im looking for any advice I can get here. Im really nervous. Any advice or BTDT stories would be great!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## trekkingirl (Dec 2, 2009)

well did you retest? what did it say?


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

Wait a couple days and retest. If it's still negative and you still haven't gotten your period yet, have a blood pregnancy test done.


----------



## HuntressMother (Jun 4, 2009)

Well- i had no need to retest. Around noonish the next day i began bleeding. I am still under the impression that it might have been a chemical pregnancy. My bleeding has been much much heavier along with more severe cramping. Hmm...guess well never know.


----------

